# Fudge base



## sch (Nov 16, 2009)

I need a recipe for non-dairy "fudge base". I have a couple of recipes that call for it but I can't get "fudge base" here in Israel.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

we would use 
= parts caco powder and Shortning blend and that was our fudge base .


----------



## davidscakes (Jul 1, 2010)

could you tell me if the fudge base worked. do you have to melt the shortning or do you whip it up?


----------



## sch (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes! We just whip it up. It has been working very well for us.


----------



## bpsmithvt (Nov 7, 2021)

tommybza said:


> we would use
> = parts caco powder and Shortning blend and that was our fudge base .


Is that = parts by weight or volumn?


----------

